# Shattered iPhone screen, anyone…..



## Utopia (Jun 24, 2014)

……recommend a repair shop, East/North London way? 

Thanks


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2014)

will probably cost you ££££s - are you insured? I wasn't 
PC Clinic on Chatsworth Road in E5 repairs them - he quoted me about £140 for my Samsung S4 - I'm living with the cracks instead


----------



## astral (Jun 24, 2014)

I sent my Galaxy Note 2 away to a company in Plymouth, who I found on ebay, and they repaired the screen for £50.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 24, 2014)

Theres a guy who does stuff called "matt'll fix it" who was very good, that is south east england, but I don't know whether you can send him stuff.

If you feel brave you can diy it with the ifixit guides - https://www.ifixit.com/


----------



## peterkro (Jun 24, 2014)

No recommendation but have you considered going to Apple depending on which model they'll give you a refurbed one for £150-185.


----------



## Radar (Jun 24, 2014)

Haven't used them myself, but there's a repair place in Canary Wharf, ismash


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2014)

which iphone is it ? 

as the cost will go up the newer they are.down my way it goes from £45 for an 4 up to £100 for a 5c


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2014)

marty21 said:


> will probably cost you ££££s - are you insured? I wasn't
> PC Clinic on Chatsworth Road in E5 repairs them - he quoted me about £140 for my Samsung S4 - I'm living with the cracks instead


that bloke sounds like a rip off


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> that bloke sounds like a rip off


 I quite like him tbf, he fixed my laptop fairly cheaply, but I didn't fancy the £140 he quoted


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2014)

what was wrong with the laptop and how much did he charge ?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> what was wrong with the laptop and how much did he charge ?


 new keyboard, £20


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2014)

that actually isnt too bad for a 3 mins job


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> that actually isnt too bad for a 3 mins job


 I spent a lot longer failing to do it, so I was glad of the help


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WWWeed (Jun 24, 2014)

Which iPhone?

I've got RLs to replace a screen before: http://www.rlsupplies.co.uk/category.php?id_category=275

You'll probably need to send it to them if your not near Watford, but you should be able to get it back in a few days.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 25, 2014)

WWWeed said:


> Which iPhone?
> 
> I've got RLs to replace a screen before: http://www.rlsupplies.co.uk/category.php?id_category=275
> 
> You'll probably need to send it to them if your not near Watford, but you should be able to get it back in a few days.


 

Is a 4S.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2014)

Geek Squad (part of Carphone Warhouse), 
4 Upper Street, London, N1 0PQ

I had my Android phone fixed by them last time I broke it (it's currently broken again  ) and they were the same price as doing it myself, but their repairs are approved so apparently don't void your warranty (if you still have one).

£80 for a screen repair last time. It would've cost me £75 to buy the parts myself.

This time I'm getting front and back replaced and it's costing me £99, which would've been nearly £200 had I done it myself. The phone's not even worth £200


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 25, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Is a 4S.


If you can get it to RLs they'll do it for £40:
http://www.rlsupplies.co.uk/product.php?id_product=2203212


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 25, 2014)

Gizmotronics in North Finchley will do it for £45

0208 343 6868


----------



## Utopia (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the help everyone.  Just found a stall on Chapel Market, N1 that will do it for £40 in an hour, so that'll do I guess!


----------



## Batboy (Jul 1, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone.  Just found a stall on Chapel Market, N1 that will do it for £40 in an hour, so that'll do I guess!


That's good to know I need screen replacement too and I live in Islington. Do you know if they do IPads ?


----------



## Utopia (Jul 1, 2014)

Batboy said:


> That's good to know I need screen replacement too and I live in Islington. Do you know if they do IPads ?



Not sure, i'm going that way today so i'll ask the fella & let you know.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Is a 4S.



The Apple shop do a fixed price replacement of broken phones, usually about the 150 mark.  Recommended, get a new phone.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Not sure, i'm going that way today so i'll ask the fella & let you know.


ask about Samsung S4 as well please  chapel market is fairly local for me too


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2014)

*Bump*

I've smashed part of my iPhone 5 screen. Just checked my insurance and the excess is 50 quid but there are loads of repair kits on amazon.

I've watched a couple of videos and tbh it terrifies me a little as I don't want to completely bugger the phone (I've got another year before I can upgrade). 

Would you try and fix it or just pay the 50 quid?


----------



## Sirena (Sep 13, 2014)

I think you should ask at one of those little phone repair kiosks round any town centre.  They know what they are doing...


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2014)

Tbh, if I was going to pay for someone else to do it, I'm probably better off claiming for a whole new phone for not much more. I was tempted by a replacement kit for about 25 quid but I don't want to take the risk.

I've just spoken to EE and they will deliver a new phone tomorrow morning and the excess will be on next months bill which has swung it as I'm skint.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 15, 2014)

There's a place just off Finsbury Square in town that does the front screen for £39, btw, if anyone else is coming to this thread.  I've lived with my fucked screen for about six months, but the back's coming to pieces as well now...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I think you should ask at one of those little phone repair kiosks round any town centre.  They know what they are doing...


Don't do this.

I didn't take my own advice from earlier up this thread and went to one of these kiosks. They used a cheap screen and the colours are terrible. It smashed again almost instantly, so I presume it's not Gorilla Glass.

Take it to a proper shop. It's worth the money.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 22, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> *Bump*
> 
> I've smashed part of my iPhone 5 screen. Just checked my insurance and the excess is 50 quid but there are loads of repair kits on amazon.
> 
> ...



Go to Apple shop.  That 50 quid excess will get you a brand new iPhone 5.


----------



## Looby (Sep 22, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Go to Apple shop.  That 50 quid excess will get you a brand new iPhone 5.



I claimed on the insurance and got a new phone the next day. 

Why go to the Apple shop? Accidental damage isn't covered on the warranty is it?


----------



## Sunray (Sep 22, 2014)

They do replacement phones on the spot if your near by.  They are Apple replacement ones, rather than the stock the insurer has.  They are essentially brand new phones.


----------



## Looby (Sep 22, 2014)

Sunray said:


> They do replacement phones on the spot if your near by.  They are Apple replacement ones, rather than the stock the insurer has.  They are essentially brand new phones.



Ah ok. We have an apple supplier, Solutions something but not an actual Apple shop. 

I've got a brand new phone so I'm happy apart from the 50 quid obviously.


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 29, 2015)

Utopia said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone.  Just found a stall on Chapel Market, N1 that will do it for £40 in an hour, so that'll do I guess!



When was this? Do you know if they're still there? What phone was it? My mate broke his iPhone 5 screen last night - found a place in Tottenham court rd that charges 70 quid but chapel market is more convenient


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 29, 2015)

There's one at London Bridge (may or may not be helpful) that was £68, did it in about 25 minutes.


----------

